# WAGO 750-889 KNX program



## kreijnen (18 Juli 2015)

Hallo,

Zuerst entschuldigung fur mein sprache, ich komme aus holland.
Ich frage mich hat jemand eine demo project fur mich fur ein WAGO 750-889 im CodeSYS

Ich mochte gerne einem 750-402 und einem 750-504 als demo nutzen.
So mochte ich ein 4fach schaltaktor bauen.

Mit freundliche grusse,

Kay


----------



## GLT (19 Juli 2015)

Demoprojekt gibt es direkt von Wago unter "Anwendungshinweis KNX StarterKit3"


----------



## kreijnen (20 Juli 2015)

Hallo GLT,

Das hat geklappt! danke!
Ich habe jetzt ein demo project compiliert nach XML datei und dan importiert im ETS und diese configuration sieht gut aus.

Habe letzlich nur nog ein probleem.
Mein IP-Router kan keine application downloaden, durch diese failure (Incompatible BCU version 5707 (braucht: 091A)) kan ich keine verbindung herstellen zwischen meine ip controller und die IP-router uber IP backbone.

Kan ich uberhaupt ip router und ip controller gleichzeitig nutzen?


----------



## GLT (20 Juli 2015)

Kann man machen, aber bedingt gewisse Voraussetzungen.

IP-Router hat man automatisch mit dem 889 u. der 1. KNX-Klemme - dabei steht die KNX-Klemme NICHT der Applikation zur Verfügung u. man muss die GAs topologisch gesehen vom IP-Netz nehmen.
Nimmt man 2x KNX-Klemme ist die 1.Klemme für den Router u. die 2.Klemme für die Applikation - die beiden Klemme kann man verbinden.

Sonderlocke 889 mit einer KNX-Klemme u. per Config die Routingfunktion deaktiviert - IP-Routing geht nicht mehr u. der Datenaustausch muss per IEC-Applikation erstellt werden. Nicht empfehlenswert.

Wenn Du die Starterkit-Doku genauer studierst, siehst Du diese Beispiele auch abgebildet.


----------

